# What is GUB Glashutte?



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,

I was doing a search on the aution site of Glashutte Original and found something called "GUB Glashutte". . . .does anyone know anything about them?

Are they similar to "Glashutte Original"?

Thanks.

Tommy


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

GUB (Glashütter Uhrenbetriebe) goes back to 1951 and the full name was 
VEB Glashütter Uhrenbetriebe GUB, later "VEB Uhrenwerk Glashütte im VEB Kombinat Mikroelektronik".

The fusion of the socialised VEB Lange, UROFA, UFAG was realized on 01.07.51. The process of concentration continued up to 1985. in 1980 Mühle was "integrated" into the VEB GUB.

After the re-unification of Germany the GUB in 1990 became
the Glashütter Uhrenbetriebe GmbH". Some time later the GUB 10-30 came into existence (signature: "Glashütte original Germany" or "Glashütte Spezimat Germany").









The "o" of "Original" is a small one !









Years later the GO cal. 39 was developed, Glashütte Original (big "O" !!)










So every GUB signed watch has something to do with Glashütte Original but this is only a historical link. Nevertheless: Due to the huge demand of Glashütte Original and the reputation of Glashütte watches the prices of GUB watches, Made in GDR though, had been increasing.


----------

